# *** Monkey Business!? ***



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2007)

Well, I'm back in the game...

Just registered for the Frontier Days 10k race in Prescott AZ.


Let the training begin!!


Maybe I can afford to work w/funkmeister-J to be top of my respective game!?!?


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2007)

oooo!!! oo ! O!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2007)

*19MY070730*

Run/Hike/Run

Ran to 1760, edge of South Mountain Park
actually ran the first leg of the foothill (brutal)

and hiked the rest of the hill.

Jogged the backside as much as safety would allow
and had a nice open gate on the flat through the arroyo all the way home

By my map I calculate this trip is 4.8 miles... elevation is 520 total rise
took me about an 65min total

need work!

need work on the uphill run...  body temps were OK...
Not craving fluid...


----------



## Bakerboy (May 19, 2007)

I'm looking forward to reading about your progress. Go monkey man go!


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2007)

good job roaming one.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2007)

I have a north-south Rim-to-Rim Grand Canyon Hike
Coming next weekend...

I am already prepped for this, and it is a vacation, so
there won't be much fuss about it...

I will probably only have one leg WO for this week (thinking monday)

Other than that it should be all cardio and grinding incline work

I will post upper body junk done in the gym this week
I doubt anyone will be impressed


----------



## MeatZatk (May 19, 2007)

Good luck on the 10k!  How far out is it?


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2007)

pretty cool journal.  it will be cool to see this kind of training unfold.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> pretty cool journal.  it will be cool to see this kind of training unfold.



I want your help for the 10k
I liked all the stuff you were preaching to me earlier

I haven't run a race over 5k in 10 years...

One night or day per week at your place of worship should do me
Too much LTF has made me soft...  I've found resilience on the mountain

PM me data on your schedule


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Good luck on the 10k!  How far out is it?



Oh snap...   4th of July 

I guess I should have noted that -


----------



## MeatZatk (May 19, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Oh snap...   4th of July -



That's okay, run in the morning, party at night


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2007)

*20MY070715*

Run/Hike/Run

Desert Classic, Corona De Loma Round trip

1380 TH - 1620,  1.7 mi 240ft = 20min

1620 - 2400 Rockpile overlook, 1.0mi 780ft = 26min _(this is pretty tough section)_
(sun was hot early, body temps high, lost fluid)

Soaked in the view of Ahwatukee from top of "2400" for a few min...

Back to TH:

2400-1380 TH, 2.7mi = 32min?

These times seem messed up...  
I'm going to look into buying a watch w/altimeter and tripmeter/clock

Good WO overall, ran 75% of the route, no stopping, no liquid


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2007)

are you doing these runs with gear on your back?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> are you doing these runs with gear on your back?



No I like to be nekkid...   at one with nature


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 21, 2007)

*21MY070500*

Run/Hike/Run

Ran to 1760, edge of South Mountain Park
actually ran the first leg of the foothill (brutal)

and hiked the rest of the hill.

 ran the backside as much as safety would allow
and had a nice open gate on the flat through the arroyo all the way home

By my map I calculate this trip is 4.8 miles... elevation is 520 total rise
took me about an 60min total

need work!

morning run so no temp issues
some bunching in my quads on the way down
difficult to open stride after the downhill


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 21, 2007)

*MON 21MY071730*

INCL BB PRS
135x15
185x10
225x6, 6

DCLN BB PRS
185x10
225x10
250x6, 6

DB LATL RAISE
17.5x12
20x12, 12, 12

STDG MLTY (Behind)
95x10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2007)

*TUES 22MY071641*

No training today...

Will likely run "Corona" in the morning


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 23, 2007)

*22MY070510*

Run/Hike/Run

Desert Classic, Corona De Loma Round trip

1380 TH - 1620,  1.7 mi 240ft = ?min

1620 - 2400 Rockpile overlook, 1.0mi 780ft = 26min _(this is pretty tough section)_
Early morning, nice and cool, flew up here

Soaked in the view of Ahwatukee from top of "2400" for a few min...

Back to TH:
2400-1380 TH, 2.7mi = ?min?

Didn't record time
I'm going to look into buying a watch w/altimeter and tripmeter/clock

Good WO overall, ran 75% of the route, no stopping, no liquid

S.O. blew me away, she got a wild hair and sprinted the last mile
I had to use the potty, so I had to run slow -


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 23, 2007)

*23MY071630*

INCL DB BNCH
65x15
85x12
95x10
105x6
110x6
(manhandled these pretty good... no spot... stood up and set them on the rack like a man)

STDG BB ROW
135x15
185x12
225x10
255x8

DIP
BWx15
+25x12
+45x10
+70x8
+90x7


PWR C+J
135x2+3
165x2+3
185x1+2
225x0, 0 (racked) +1, 1
grip totally failed me on this, felt strong, just couldn't connect w/the bar

OHS
135x3, 3, 2, 2
(quick RI's)

HNG PWR SN
65x5
85x5
105x5
135x2

QD
135x3, 3, 2

Spent!

this was last WO before Hike so I kind of just went all out on variuos junk
I took it easy on the lifts though..  Didn't want to jeopardize a pull or something before my hike...

There was a young guy in there doing push presses
so I thought I would hit some real exercises - 

I found out a trainer I know was working w/him
so I asked him if he wanted me to show him the proper way to
train his clients to do these motions - 

Al-in-all   good WO, I will be satisfied till next week


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

Best Wishes for your race Brother Monkey!!! W/O's are lookin Great too!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Best Wishes for your race Brother Monkey!!! W/O's are lookin Great too!!!



HAHA...

No race this weekend my brother...
Grand Canyon!!!

Only thing I will be racing is "away from civilization" for four days!

10k is 4th of july


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2007)

i don't get why you do the olympic lifts in teh middle of your workout?  that doesn't make sense.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 23, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i don't get why you do the olympic lifts in teh middle of your workout?  that doesn't make sense.



Gut check!

I'm not going to progress or go all out with them
I hadn't even planned on doing any today...

But the stamina is up from running and this last WO was a blowout
and some fat BB's were trying to OHS, so I stepped in and represented

You feel me?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 23, 2007)

besides...

When I come back...

Im going to venture up your way, and rap your head in with a ratchet Jerky!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 25, 2007)

Off to Grand Canyon!!!!

See you suckers next week!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2007)

*30MY071630*

Back from GC late last night...
Tired as a dog.

Wanna go to bed

Did ful body WO at gym (including squats)...

felt good

didn't write it down


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2007)

*31MY071545*

Run/Hike

Ran the 1760 hilltop near home

legs strong all the way up

down was a different story - 

ankles were rolling at speed so I had to slow it down
turned left ankle at one point  (ran it out)

slowing downhill made quads bunch instantly (ouch)

blisters from Grand canyon were kicking in toward the end also
4.8 miles, time = ?
so slow, heat wasn't an issue

good stuff


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 1, 2007)

*01JN071530*

INCL BENCH
135x15
185x10
205x10
225x8

CHINS W/STATIC LEG RAISE
BWx10, 8, 8, 7, 4
these were tough, need work

BB ROW
135x20
185x12
225x10, 10

DIPS
BWx15
45x12
90x8
115x5 - 
BWx15

OBLIQUE MACHINE
20x12 (L & R)
40x12
60x12

CRUNCH MACH
40x12
60x10, 8, 8


Stretched legs and torso before WO...
(super stiff)


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2007)

those are some awesome weighted dips monkey, be happy~!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 1, 2007)

^ I agree, you are one strong monkey!! Meow.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 5, 2007)

*SUN 04JN071130*

Climbing - Rock Gym

1:45 hrs in gym...

Felt good...
hands gave out early as I suspected


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2007)

*MON 04JN061530*

RUNNING
Mid-day = hot

RAN up my standard route avoiding the 1740 foothill...

Instead I ran up through the saddle to desert classic trails..
and up to the mountain bike loop

My intention was to run the entire loop and come back down the way I went out...

This didn't happen

My legs were so fatigued from climbing Sunday it killed me
Also I have been having spasms in my MID-back
(probably from lack of sleep and overtraining)

the spasms continued through the entire return run
not to mention it was about 103 degrees out

I estimate 5.5-6.0 miles this trip
If I can eventually make the loop
that will be my ideal training distance


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2007)

*TUES 05JN070330*

RUN

I am going to trick up my system by running only a few
hours apart from my last run...

This was a mostly flat run

about 4.2-4.3 three miles with only a few small ups
including a big gradual hill to the top of the trailhead

still no time, as I dont carry a watch


*TUES 05JN071640*

INCL BENCH
135x17
185x10
205x10
225x8, 6

DCLN BENCH
185x13
225x12, 10
245x8

Mixed leg raising ab movements between sets
I will need to improve this static core strength for climbing

Very tired...  Long day


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2007)

*WED 06JN071545*

Rest, single training day

45deg INCL DB PRS (static superslo tempo)
60x12, 12, 12, 12, 12

FLAT HAND MANTLE PRESS UP (static superslo tempo)
Lx5, Rx5
Lx5, Rx5
Lx5, Rx4
Tired, and need to save some juice for Rock Gym tomorrow

Swim
2 lengths kickboard
10 lengths freestyle
5 lengths underwater (meditation HR control)
didn't feel bad for 1st day

Inversion at home, 5-10min?


I have realized that most of my training in the gym has produced
a ton of explosive power and short burst strength


Training at RockGym is killing me
all the movements are fluid and static...
...Everything I don't have

I'm going to buy a membership
and train two days per week there
untill I improve my stamina

(then I will step it up to three, haha)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2007)

*THURS 07JN070325*


We train, we train, we train???   If it aint raining, we aint training???   Train hard or go home

Easy run this morning after the rest???  4.6-4.8 miles   Like I had wings ??? 42 minutes or less, driveway-to-driveway

Even had to walk going down the saddle, because moon was not bright enough for safe running


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

rock gym as in rock climbing?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2007)

*THURS 07JN071515*

Rock Gym

Did about 1.5 hr in the bouldering room w/frequent rests

felt even a bit stronger than sunday
I think my stamina will quickly improve

I have a distinct advantage over some of the stoners in the rock gym...
I know how to periodize, rest, diet, and recover...
Plus I'm older than most of them


Good vid for motivation
YouTube - Chris Sharma DreamCatcher 9a/5.14d


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2007)

*FRI  08JN070335*

Left this morning, ran pretty strong, not as strong as yesterday I think, but still good???
No post climbing pain today, in contrast to Mondays run???

Estimate about 6.1 miles  somewhere around 50 min, driveway to driveway


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2007)

*FRI 08JN071540*

 Mild stretching

 INCL DB BENCH
 70x14
 85x12
 100x10, 12

 FRNT BX SQT (8 risers)
 95x9
 135x8
 165x7
 185x5
 225x4

 DIPS
 BWx12
 BW+45x12
 BW+90x6, 6, 6

 BB LUNGE (L+R=1, stepping back)
 95x10, 10, 10, 10

 DB LATL RAISE
 20x12, 12, 12, 12

Prone LG CURL
130x8, 8


 _SWIM_
 2lengths kickboard
 2lengths warmup (misc)
 12lengths freestyle

 PWO Protein

 Lay in sun for 40min, 30min nap -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2007)

Those lunges are going to kill my ass - 

will be good for Sunday's run I hope?!?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

Damn Monkey Man, I always assumed you would be a weak little bitch. Nice job on those dips. I better work on mine. I can't have you lifting more than me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Damn Monkey Man, I always assumed you would be a weak little bitch. Nice job on those dips. I better work on mine. I can't have you lifting more than me.



At this time...

I am a weak little woman with respect to ghey gym workouts -


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> At this time...
> 
> I am a weak little woman with respect to ghey gym workouts -



I know, you are more into hiking and fitness, right?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I know, you are more into hiking and fitness, right?



The weather is nice, so yes, I do - 

We'll see what happens after my race next month...
Maybe I'll put the lifting shoes back on and go visit Pskunk


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> The weather is nice, so yes, I do -
> 
> We'll see what happens after my race next month...
> Maybe I'll put the lifting shoes back on and go visit Pskunk




Running  
I'm not running unless a bear or some shit is chasing me.


Good luck with your race.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2007)

*SUN 10JN070600*

RUN

Ran extra long today...  Time to stop pussyfooting around.

DOMs from Friday was evident within the 1st half mile...
MY LEGS WERE SORE

I fought thru, kept a slow steady pace and waited to see if my stride would eventually warm and open back up...  It did a bit, but not as much as I would have liked...

I am going to have to be careful when and how much anerobic work I put into my legs, as I am only weeks out, and dont have alot of time to play around with workouts.

By my maps... they say this was a 7.9 mile run...
The whole thing, Driveway to driveway, took only 71min, so I am conflicted about the accuracy of the distance...

I struggled thru mostly the uphill spots and had to actually break stride
and Rocky Balboa gut-check myself in three places... (A, B, C)
(if not for the DOMs I would have sailed thru this)

All and all, a tough run...  I knew it would be thats why I did it -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2007)

*SUN 10JN071030 (WO #2)*

INCL CBL FLYS
20x15, 15, 12, 12

DB LATL RAISE
17.5x15
20x15, 15, 15, 12

(1/2 Ball) ELEVATED CG PUSHUP
BWx20, 20, 20, 20

PWO Protein


SWIM
2 Lengths Kickboard
2 Lengths warmup
20 Lengths Freestyle
Cooldown = 2lengths meditative motion

Calves cramping during swim...
= Run was hard on me this morning
(this isnt cool, because I had planned to do the same run in the morning...  In the dark)

Nap 40min


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2007)

*SUN 10JN071450 (WO #3)

*Rock Gym

Some single climbers showed up toward the end of my WO
But I declined working the walls with them because I knew
I was pretty much spent...

I will start going into more details about these WOs

I worked about 1hr40min in the boulder room
lasted about 10min or so longer thatn last session
with less frequent breaks
which is precisely what I am seeking...

Also I pretty much conquered all the D3 bouldering routes
I have picked up a habit of running a route, and after I nail it
I will run it once or twice more to make sure I wasn't just lucky...

This also forces me to re-use specific holds and motions
which would be similar to doing "SETS" with weights...

I also moved into a few of the D4 and D4+ routes today
which are much more difficult for me because of my bulk
compared to the average Joe...

Two other guys were working with me to help me perfect my moves
and we were spurring each other on quite well

Very good workout


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2007)

is this the rock climbing gym in tempe, right near the ASU campus?  I heard that place was pretty sweet.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> is this the rock climbing gym in tempe, right near the ASU campus?  I heard that place was pretty sweet.



Close...
University and Rural...
All the kids who work there are students


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2007)

yea, that is the one i am thinking of.

what does it cost for just one day?  like if i wanted to go down on a saturday and try it out?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> yea, that is the one i am thinking of.
> 
> what does it cost for just one day?  like if i wanted to go down on a saturday and try it out?



You would have to rent equipment, so I think its $15...

I will B there @ 3pm tuesday,
but you will likely B on the clock @ that time...

I'll be training with "LAfit" on thurs, so thats no good...

I'm supposed to go to Flagg this weekend to run "humphries" and maybe climb...  but, look for me after that!!


Call me...   I'll go with you...
I'm all about the training!!!
_More pain is Grrrrrrrrrrreat!_


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2007)

*MON 11JN070330*

RUN

Late start today...
Unless I ran super fast and flawless, I don't have time to do the 7.9 mile loop


So I cut one of the trails and did a 6.5mile...  about 50min D2D...

The big run yesterday really put the hurt on my legs
also, today, I felt every muscle from every workout I did yesterday...

My calves were slightly cramping, and my back was tight from bouldering...
Not a good run, I needed more food and a few more hours sleep

I plan on running a 4-5mile tomorrow, so today was not my total blowout day, I usually do that prior to rest...

I am very sore and beat...   Good Work! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2007)

*TUES 12JN070400*

Late start for a shorter run...  Somewhere around 4.8 miles I think 

LAfit spent the night w/me, so I dragged her out of bed @ Oh-Dark-Forty
for the run...

She was not up for it  
I was tired, pretty fatigued, but ran well knowing it was a short course

Didn't time it at all..
it was very enjoyable just having company
even though we didn't talk and pushed it quite hard


*TUES 12NO071515*

Rock Gym

Warmed up in boulder area w/D1, 2, 3, 4
Found a partner to top rope with so we broke out onto the walls

Ran about four routes
then LAfit showed up in all her glory
(which was undiscussed)

and I ran a few routes w/her
one of which, kicked my butt silly
ran only one 5.7... the rest were 5.8's and one 5.9- I think...
making some progress

Lasted over two hours, although I was picking routes somewhat slow

Hands were cramping in the shower @ home even after a PWOS
That means good hurt and training!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll post workouts later...

Today was supposed to be rest but I ended up at my gym and then
later went to WO with LAfit at her gym, just so we could hang out together...

There goes my rest..  Plus I did her girlie leg WO so I'm skipping my run and sleeping in tomorrow - 
(my knees are feeling knobby anyway)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2007)

*16JN071300*

Climbing

Left PHX early this morning...
Drove to Flagg...

Picked up the rest of 
the would-be motley crew

Got to Paradise Forks noon-ish
climbed till 6-7pm

Hands got worked over pretty good
(thats what Im talking about)

If you think pullups are hard.
try doing them with your hand sideways
and not even knowing wher you are going to put that hand
to haul yourself up

Camped near the canyon walls

Attached are some picks of LAfit and me in the crack (crack kills)
and a view of the pillow wall from across the canyon


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2007)

*17JN070900*

Climbing

Went back, anchored in and threw a route or two more
really, because LAfit wanted to follow our friend and clean his lead
on a particular route..

Mostly prep and helping haul gear to the site
we didn't climb all too much.


* 17JN071200*

Camp broken down, had a light lunch, and headed out to Humphries.
Got to the trailhead at Humphries and startd the hike @ 1340ish?

Hiked Humphries peak (under 2.5 hours)
past the saddle winds picked up...
and on the tundra the wind was 60-65mph

Pretty cold...  there were still snow spots up on the NE side
we didn't stick around...  hauled back down

Very tired from the altitude... (good stuff)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*19JN070430*

RUN / HIKE

Ran Telegraph Pass to National Road To Kiwanas and back this morning

5.5 miles, hiked the steep rocky parts because it was dark...

Good sprint and a hard finish the last 0.4miles on the hardtack...

LAfit was a trooper and hung as long as she could
"thats hot"


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

wow. great stuff. i saved the middle pic in post 57


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*19JN071515*

Rock Gym

TODAY SUCKED

thats all need to say to describe my performance/this WO...

Bolo'd some 5:9, then failed on 5:8, then got spanked by 5:7s

I was reduced to running laps on 5:6
and I pulled out a very leg oriented 5:8 that some girl setup at the end

I thought I was going to suck on the run today
but it was the climb that suffered  :-(


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2007)

*21JN071505*

Rock Gym

Earlier today...
No partner to belay...

Ended up running consecutive lap routes in the bouldering room...

Ran D2x3 to warmup...
tried to work the footing a little different each time

Began to run D3's

Ran every D3 in the room 2x
one time slow to really work the route and all the laybacks and footwork
then 2nd time for all-out speed and movement fluidity...

Then started to run D4's single attempts...

I was already pumped at this point...

finished on the 3rd D4... totally pumped...  sore...  I didn't want to push it today...  this WO was supposed to be short and sweet

Then LAfit showed up and I had to bail, because she is such a huge distraction for me...

Forgot to drink my shaker bottle afterward -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 22, 2007)

*22JN070345*

RUN

Lwr legs still hurting yesterday...

But I walked more than usual at work and they felt better...
I think I am resting too much...

So I hit the road this morning, hoping to jump-start my energy lvls and warm those feet back up...

I was going to run/hike the foothill loop, but it was VEEERRRY dark
and as I was running up the arroyo, I think a snake hissed at me
(((Close call??...    ... I don't know, and hope not)))

about 45min of running total, nice loop, couple gradual hills
after the hissing, I stuck to the pavement...
I didn't really have my trail equilibrium anyway...

stretched out the legs / calves and expanded the lungs
the route I picked, took me uphill the stretch home which was different,
but not unwelcome...  nice jog... feel good

Elevation laps w/ LAfit tomorrow morning (light pack)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 22, 2007)

*22JN071615*

LTF

PUSH PRESS
95x10
135x6
165x5
185x4
205x3
225x2
245x1 (pressout, really fought and locked it)

INCL DB BNCH
65x12
85x12
100x10
110x8
felt good, no problems at all...  BB stuff is cake

DIPS
BWx12
BW+45x10, 8, 8

CBL X LATL RAISE
20x15, 15, 15, 15

AB ROUTINE
the old 3part boxing sequence
3x3x12reps LWR abs
3x3x12reps Obliques
3x3x12reps Crunching/Upper abs

_*HOT TUB!*_








LOADS OF STRETCHING!!



Forgot to post that I weighed in at a svelt 192.7 tonight


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 22, 2007)

POST NOTE...

Biceps tendons in both arms experiencing tendonitis

Mild, but enough to be annoying

(not good)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2007)

*23JN070630*

Pack Training...

I have been contemplating this Himalayan Seminar up in WA...
I have not commited the time or $, but need to start the training regardless...

The 10k race is history, it served its purpose as a STG
in getting me in better shape


So UL race pack this morning in the morning sun heat (yuk)

Eliminator trail x2 (laps) up south mountain
no time, prolly 14-1600ft of ELV...

Very sweaty, felt good
LAfit went, but did not pack, so she was nice enough to wait for me


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2007)

*24JN070730*

Run (trail)

Slept in till 0700  (oh so nice)

hadn't planned on doing anything today

Drove to Warpaint TH

ran desert classic around the CDL loop and back
3.6 miles, totally cake, 20 something minutes

This trail is my enemy...
whenever I go up here in the morning,
I always get about 3/4 of a mile in to it and 
have to use the bathroom...
IT NEVER FAILS!?  

that is the worst feeling in the world.
especially when you want to really push the run or hike
and are otherwise feeling good...


Anyway, good run...  Stretched out the muscles from the pounding hike yesterday...  and it was a beautiful day!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2007)

Note...

Can feel my biceps tendons humming beneath...

The forearms, hands, and shoulders need rest...
I knew I would run into climbing overtraining


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2007)

*24JN071430*

FRT SQT
135x8
165x8
185x5
225x3
255x2
275x2

Misc hang snatch, and c&j w/135 just for pops  
was watching this vid earlier and it had me in the groove w/my thinking
(CARIBE!)


PRONE LG CRL
150x10
170x8
190x7

SETD LG CURL
150x8, 8,8

DUNN!

Hit the POOULE for some sunning


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2007)

when i played that song Ty n his friend said it fit the star wars game they were playing


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> when i played that song Ty n his friend said it fit the star wars game they were playing



Why aren't they outside playing or learning about nature!?!?!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 25, 2007)

*25JN071530*

Shoulder Rotations
with the web mitts in the pooule
warmed up all angles


SWIM
2 lengths warmup
23 lengths freestyle
5 laps underwater (meditative)

DONE!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2007)

*26JN070500*

Pack Hike

LAfit's Trail...

This is a trail that is not marked on the map
She likes to climb it because it is accessable from the street
straight to the mountain...
IE: not too much flat hiking before the elevation

One lap today...  Packs were heavier
We screwed around and had to bail because we were both late for work

Good climb for the one lap
Basically this is an up-and-back route


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2007)

*26JN071545*

PRG

Again, freakin climbers are all no-shows!!  

I remember some WO partners flaking on me in the weightroom,
but these people are ridiculous....

I need to find a solid WO partner

I bouldered for over an hour, fried my hands

Then LAfit showed up and wanted me to climb
I was pissed off, not friendly, and grudgingly put my harness on.
Ran three consecutive routes 5.6, 5.7, & died on an easy 5.8
I was spend this was @ about the 2hr 10min mark...

I hate the fucking social club workout ethic this climbing gym promotes!!!

I will fix this so I can train here like I do anywhere else!!!

Can you tell I'm pissed?

I just want to improve, and no one takes this serious...
And if they do, they are way beyond my level...

I WILL fix this


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 27, 2007)

*27JN070400*

Short Run

From the hiking and small amount of climbing
yesterday, my legs were tight

So I just wanted to get my HR up before work
and stretch those legs, release some of the stiffness...

I think I went about 3 to 3.5 miles
Didn't count, didn't time...

I did fly though
after the 1st 1/2 mile, the stride really opened
and I kept what fely like a nice 7-8min mile going throughout

This gives me a good feeling after yesterdays bad training


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Why aren't they outside playing or learning about nature!?!?!




a day here can start off fine and suddenly turn into dark clouds and rain or be just too friggin' hot and humid to venture out during the hellish hours, usually 11 to 3.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 27, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> a day here can start off fine and suddenly turn into dark clouds and rain or be just too friggin' hot and humid to venture out during the hellish hours, usually 11 to 3.


 
Ummm...

yeah, thats what happens when you go outside - 

Whats your excuse going to be when fall comes around?
"There are too may leaves to go outside?"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 27, 2007)

*27JN071515*

LTF

INCL DB FLY
30x15, 15
40x15, 15

DCLN STDG CBL FLY
20x25
30x20
40x15, 15

TRI ROPE PRSDWN
30x15
40x15, 15, 15


SWIM

2 lengths warmup
20 lengths freestyle

There were two girls in the lane next to me...
... All decked out with the comp one piece suits, caps and slick goggles

I could tell they were taking turns critiqueing my sloppy swim form
I may actually have to learn to do this right someday

I not a good swimmer, but I am very strong in the water as a result of my past training.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 28, 2007)

*28JN070445*

Was supposed to Pack/Hike
this morning...

IronMan sex last night had me up till 2315...

NEED SLEEPY!

Rest comes first, as I am really pushing all my WO
(Ok, so mucho sex comes before rest, comes before WO)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 28, 2007)

*28JN071600*

Blew off climbing due to scheduling problems with any partners...
Also I would like to rest-up because we have a day climb on Saturday
which will probably involve technique which is above my level,
but at least I can be rested and strong to attemp it.

Was going to swim, but decided to spend a couple of hours w/LAfit
who was having a bad day and needed my company.


Tomorrow is the big pack hike, IE: doubles on LAfit's trail
She will be riding so I can totally blow it out on my own!

I do love to hike with her!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2007)

*29JN070330*

Light Pack Hike

LAfits trail

Darker than heck this morning, Moon was low and dim

Got lost in desert classic, flat hiking to the mountain - 


By the time I found the trail,
I could only climb up once.

Did get 45min of good movement, just not the elevation I wanted.
Realized that was the first time I lead into that trail...
LA-f has always lead in before -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2007)

*29JN071615*

SWIM

4 lengths warmup
22 lengths freestyle
3 lengths underwater

stretching


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2007)

*30JN070600*

DAYCLIMB

Isolation Canyon

35min approach
full day of climbing

I managed to squeak out some 5.8 and 5.9 again
Actually felt very strong
Didn't pump my arms out

Sun was roasting in spots,
Hike out was in the sun...

GREAT DAY!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2007)

*01JL071700*

LTF

HANG DEADS (just below knee)
135x12, 12, 12

SMITH SQUAT
70x10, 10, 10

HANG CLEAN & SQUAT
135x2+2x2
155x2+2x2
175x2+2x2
195x2+2x2

RACK JERKS
135x2
155x2
185x2

FRT SQT
135x6, 6

SETD LG CRL
140x12
150x10
170x10
190x10

CBL LUNGE (stepping fwd into pulleys)
30x6
40x6
50x6

Lounge BT Pooule
(forgot to stretch) -


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> *30JN070600*
> 
> DAYCLIMB
> 
> ...



Wow, that's pretty cool!  Did you join a rock climbing group or something?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool!  Did you join a rock climbing group or something?



Just trying to get outside more...
The climbing is teaching me a skill set I need for more serious hikes.
It is very tough and requires a ton more training and discipline than I thought,
so this has pretty much taken the place of all my serious weightlifting.

I heard there was climbing out by you, so I will be going there in a week or so.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 2, 2007)

*02JL070405*

RUN

Small run
I had a feeling I would be tired from the leg work in the gym last night
It wasn't as bad I expected...

I was moving slow, but didn't totally die out

4.2-4.3 miles up to the hilltop @ Warpaint trailhead about 40min total


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 2, 2007)

*02JL070724*

LA Fitness (gheyer than LTF)

ARNOLD PRESS
35x15
45x12
55x10

STNG MLTY (behind)
65x10
85x10
115x8

PUSH PRESS (bored and wouldn't do arm curls w/LJfit)
135x2
165x2
185x2
225x1 (only single attempted) 

CBL X LATL RAISE
20x15
30x15
40x10

LAT PULL MACH
150x12
210x10
250x8

SEATED CBL ROW
105x15
150x12
190x10
_
pretty ghey stuff
needed swim_


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 4, 2007)

*03JL070400*

PACK HIKE

stepped up to the Whitney (my larger pack) for training

Hit LJ's trail w/her early.

Very humid and no breeze this morning (yuk)
Single lap to the top and back, no time

Pushed hard as LJ had much smaller load than me and was moving fast
I felt like hurling when I got to the top

Still haven't decided about Rainier yet, the $$ will be tight.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 4, 2007)

*03JL071000
*
Got some kind of bug, felt like FLU symptoms
body aches, tired, hot and cold flashes.
Stuck it out at work, but no climbing 2nite.

Glad I am off the 4th...  I need the rest


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2007)

*07JL070500*

PACK HIKE

Squaw Peak

supposed to meet Johnny Bravo at the base of the mountain @ 0-dark50
we missed each other, but we met at the top after my 1st ascent.

Hiked it down to the 1st bench and saddle, parted ways, and I headed back up for a 2nd lap.

Humidity was brutal on lap1... lap2 brought a slight breeze...
I only had 32oz of water, did fine, but needed cold gatorade afterward...
Some cellmass may have been a good alternate ticket post this hike as well.

The whole thing under two hours, I was done before 0700
I estimate start up 1st lap at 0515, not too bad, considering how long it has been since I hiked up here w/ a pack...

Don't know my pack weight... To keep myself in check, I am going to buy a bathroom scale today and will post the pack weight.

I need to start gradually increasig both the weight and the difficulty of these hikes.

My Hopes of summiting Rainier in late AUG have been dashed by a corporate group who filled all the reservations with the guide company I had chosen... You snooze, You Lose!

I have one more hope of getting some glacial extraction training this year.
(unless someone bails out of the good course I wanted)

This other course isn't rainier, but its cheaper and teaches the same fundamentals. (I dont know about the REP of the guides here though)

It usually doesn't matter, I can squeeze info from even a bad guide.

Summation of this morning:
aprox 1833 vert feet ascent, 1833 descent
1hr 45min
Pack weight = ?

It was cake though, I can push harder


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2007)

Ha...  What a joke...

Pack only weighs 23lb...

I on the other hand, I am down to 191lb...
I think its time for a steak!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2007)

Mnnnnn

That was good!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2007)

*07JL071400*

STDG MLTY PRS
65x15
85x12
105x10, 10

CBL X LATL RAISE
20x15, 15, 15, 15
15xburn
10xburn

TRI ROPE PRSDWN + SNGL DB LATL RAISE
45?x15 + 15x12
45?x15 + 15x12
45?x15 + 15x12
45?x15 + 15x12

NAPPY BY THE POOULE 1.25hr

FULL BODY MASSAGE 1hr (nice)


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2007)

did you go to the massage lady I told you about?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> did you go to the massage lady I told you about?



No, LTF...

I was in dire need...  I got a free 15min from this young swedish boy yesterday...  So I made an APPT to get an hour w/him 2day...

This kid is mega strong and really worked me over
Just what I needed

(on short, in fact immediate, notice)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2007)

*09JL070410*

RUN

Well, this wasn't much of a run...

I walked to the park because my joints feel so stiff,
then I started to jog out, thinking this would be a short day

I went about 1.25mi total

My joints were so sore  didn't want to push it at all..

Really weird, it feels as if I cant bend my elbows and knees - 

came back home, inverted 10-15min

Im wondering if I my massage Saturday flushed loose some stuff that collected in my joints???   Like I didn't hydrate enough afterward?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2007)

*09JL071515*

SWIM

Actually before I hit the pool, I soaked in the spa for a few...

My left knee has a weird stiffness in it where I can't bend it to the point of its normal range of flexibility...
Also, after work, I visually thought I noticed swelling to the point where it was larger than the right knee...

I tried to show this to LJfit this evening (post swim) but it seemed to have equalled out...



SWIM

2lengths kichboard
4lengths warmup
30lengths freestyle

I felt awesome when I left


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2007)

Good to see someone else swimming 

Are you swimming for any particular reason?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Good to see someone else swimming
> 
> Are you swimming for any particular reason?



Ummm, just for more endurance if I go canyoneering, deep water soloing, or hopefully get onto a tall sail crew...

But the ultimate reason would be the hope of free diving in Honduras soon?!?

Other than that it is a form of cardio that doesn't hurt my joints - 


Side note:
Coming out your way this Saturday!
I think we are climbing at Atlantis


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 10, 2007)

10JL070345

PACK HIKE

Met LJfit at the trailhead
Hoofed to her trail (still unnamed)


one lap, no time LJfit went ahead of me as she was packless,
but didn't get far bck down her 2nd lap before running back into me

tells me I was moving OK, not super fast/strong, but OK

Saw a small rattlesnake on the way down...
He saw and let us know long before we saw him

Good mild training hike
Left knee still feeling stiff (worry)


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2007)

are you even allowed to have any more knee problems?  fuck!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2007)

> Saw a small rattlesnake on the way down...
> He saw and let us know long before we saw him


Oh HELL no!  This is why I refuse to hike this time of year!  No f'in way!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> are you even allowed to have any more knee problems?  fuck!



I know...  GHEY...  I hate it
Sux getting old...  Youll be here someday too - 

Good News:
Even though it was stiff...
I climbed fine and I hiked fine
No Pain

stiffness is not pain


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2007)

*10JL071700*

CLIMBING, PRG

Met up w/JoeyG (finally), who is a lighter, stronger climber than I.
We were supposed to partner-up weeks ago, but both refused to change our schedules...
I took the hit today...  It was well worth it

Good climbs, I'll see if I can recall the levels in order...  I need to bring/start an actual journal again...

warmup
5.7
5.8
5.9 (overhung, failing climb last session)...  Cleaned it after a short hang
5.7
5.8
5.10- (hung twice, then just figured it out somehow... uh-duh)
5.8 (palm holds, very confusing, flailed badly)
5.6 (leg run)
5.7 (same rope, leg run)
5.8 (arete based start...  Cleaned!, last run with authority)

Arms still got pumped from the stupid palm route (I shall conquer)

GREAT WORKOUT!!!  this will help me


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2007)

*11JL071715*

LAFITNESS (whatever)

Did overall upperbody WO
not too heavy, not to light

too much stuff to remember


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2007)

LA Fitness?

I thought you were training at Life Time?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> LA Fitness?
> 
> I thought you were training at Life Time?



LJ trains at LAfitness...

I go there for free once in a while
she comes to LTF once in a while

Or we train on the mountain, or @ PRG, or go elsewhere - 

I just go with the flow bro-dad


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 12, 2007)

*12JL070345*

HIKE/RUN

Telegraph Pass...

Met LJfit at the trailhead
Started the run up, but LJ was afraid of falling on loose stone...  (Note this is 0345 in the morning)
So we hiked all the way up...
The plan was to run Kiwanas, but that is treacherous in the light

We ended hiking up National to the rock house and stopped there
to... ahhh...  watch the sun come up..

Then we ran all the way down
which was a nice run and pace

3.5 miles total = easy cheesey


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 12, 2007)

*12JL071630*

LTF

SWIM

2 lengths warmup
24 lengths freestyle


DONE!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2007)

were you the son of a bitch that stole my flippers and kick board?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> *12JL071630*
> 
> LTF
> 
> ...


Nice!    Good job!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 13, 2007)

P-funk said:


> were you the son of a bitch that stole my flippers and kick board?







These aren't the droids you are looking for.
You want to go climbing


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 13, 2007)

*13JL070330*

RUN

Short run
I was half asleep
legs were stiff, didn't want to open into a nice stride

like 3.8miles or something, laborious


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 13, 2007)

*13JL071500*

LTF

Met LJfit

LEG PRESS MACH
100x12
200x12
300x12
400x12

SETD HAM
130x12
150x12, 12, 12

HNG PWR SNATCH
45x5
75x5
95x5
115x3
135x3
155x1

Did a bunch of swiss ball planking glute/back/ham/ab type motions

HOT TUB!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2007)

*14JL070900*

Climbing

ATLANTIS
Outside of Superior

Pumped out on a mis-rated 5.8
5.10
5.9 pumped out (same wall as the 8...  This section didn't like me)
5.9
5.8 lead-cleaned (nice) this was a chimney (cake)

Only about a 1/2 day of climbing with a lot of breaks due to the sun position on the walls

I felt great in the moment
Now I am disappointed!
I climb till death TUES night


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2007)

*16JL070350*

RUN

Same as end of last week
No time, nice run
little smoother today

Will do again tomorrow (but will add the hill at warpaint)


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2007)

the maps are cool. mine would be boring. treadmill on / treadmill off.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> the maps are cool. mine would be boring. treadmill on / treadmill off.


 
 

Get your butt outside!!...
... And take your kids with you

Its hotter than snot here, so I am going out before work at 3:30-4.
If I can do that, you can go outside

(BTW, its still can be 90-100 degrees, even in the dark AM)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 17, 2007)

*17JL070415*

RUN

Late start today...

LJ was supposed to come over and spend the night w/me
I thought she would show in the morning for a run because she
slept all night

I waited around in hopes to see her and dwindled my run time away...

Short run, 2.5ish miles, no time
felt crappy...  Haboob came in last night, rained...
Air was thick hot and humid, like a lead blanket  

my head was not in the game because of LJ either

Yeah, I know...  "Stop Whining"


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Get your butt outside!!...
> ... And take your kids with you
> 
> Its hotter than snot here, so I am going out before work at 3:30-4.
> ...



these are not outdoor sized jogging tatas.  Tess suggested we go at night though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 17, 2007)

*17JL071630*

Climbing, PRG


Nice torso and leg stretch while I waited for my partner to show...

Started
5.7
5.9  underhung that whipped me before (smoked silly)
5.10- that took three attempts last week (smoked)
5.8 palmy thing that I flailed on last week (clean 1st try, but got pumpy)
5.9 straight run, (smoked)
5.8 crimpy little straignt run... (fell one step from the top) rethought the sequence and (smoked it)
5.6 (butter)...  Wanted to multi-lap it but my partner quit

Done-ski

It's been so long since I've had to rely on a training partner
I forgot how rough it can be to find someone prompt and dedicated


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Get your butt outside!!...
> ... And take your kids with you
> 
> Its hotter than snot here, so I am going out before work at 3:30-4.
> ...


That's the time I get UP to go swimming.  Damn I thought I was getting up early at 4:15 AM.    Time to go swimming


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2007)

*22JL070930*

I haven't been posting...  Lazy I guess...

Have still been training pretty hard...

Bad News...
My direction for training is in limbo because my reservations for my
alpine rescue course were screwed up and stolen by a corporate group...

I am hoping to slip into a cancellation for 1st week September...
This trip is what I have been banking on as the big stepping stone into
a huge alpine trip next summer...

I will find out about the cancellation and my reservation on Monday  (fingers crossed)


Today:

RUN/HIKE

Ran to the 1760 foothill, hiked up and down the backside to Desert Classic and Ran back home...

Good pace on the way out and up, slower coming down and back...
about 4.9 miles total, time unknown...  Went out at 0930 so sun was up (hot)...   This was a great workout, forgot how tough that loop was...
Outlined the run in blue / the hike in red.

Little bit of DOMS from my all olympic WO on Friday (which I didn't record)
I am going to buy a new journal notebook today...
Need to make a conscious effort to record detailed info about my training
and refer back to it in order to improve...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2007)

*22JL071500*

LTF, SWIM

4 Lengths Kickboard (controlled breathing)
4 Lengths Warmup (Frog swim, controlled breathing)
30 Lengths Freestyle (whatever)

some stretching

45 min lounging in the sun, mildly checking out the Milfs and Hunny's

P.S.  Bought a new journal from Barnes and Nobles!!!
Now I can record the direct sadness of my climbing and weight WO's

Good week to start as LJ is in Colorado hiking and climbing this week...
If it works like the last time she left for a week, I will be a lean, mean, fighting machine upon her return...
Oh, and I will also tear her apart -


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2007)

niiiiice.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> niiiiice.



I'd check you out too, if you were here sweety! -


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 23, 2007)

*23JL070410*  MON

RUN

Short course street run, about 3.3miles
Med pace, nice and smooth striding
Humid, but cool this morning


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 23, 2007)

*23JN071525* MON

INCL BNCH
135x12
165x10
190x10
225x6 = 

DIP
BWx10, 10, 10, 12, 12

STNG MLTY PRS (behind)
65x12
85x10
105x10
135x3 =   (L-shoulder discomfort) = ?

ROPE CBL FRT/SIDE RAISE
25x8
10x15
15x12
10x15, 15
(discomfort all sets) 

PEC DEC
70x15
80x15
100x15

SETD LEG CURL
130x10, 10, 10


 PWO protein + cell mass,
Sat in sun for 20min let shake digest...
Monsoon clouds rolled in blocked out sun,
jumped in the pooule for the swim...

 
SWIM
2 lengths warmup (frog/breathing)
20 lengths freestyle

nice smooth movement in the water today, good rhythm


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

How do you like the cell mass Monkey?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 24, 2007)

katt said:


> How do you like the cell mass Monkey?



Right now I am using all the BSN products and really like them...
Cell mass, NOxplode, and Syntha6

I find them extremely effective, and they absorb very well into my system
especially the blended protein.

To me, that absorbtion factor, without digestive upset is worth the extra $.

I have a pet theory that if a product upsets your system, it is not being properly absorbed...  IE: It just passes through - 
That equals a waste of money to me

I can go out and buy a $17 5lb can of Isolate or Concentrate from Costco,
But I will more than likely poop 2/3 of it out, and it will upset the digestion of the real food I put into my body.
What kind of a deal is that?
JMHO

(I will start posting the X during my day I supplement)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 24, 2007)

*24JL071545*
1 scoop, NOexplode


*24JL071740*
5.8 > Quicklinks Climb
5.9 > Ministry of Love
5.10 > Torture Chamber (weighted rope, but maintained feet 2/3 up, rethought, and cleaned!)
5.9 > Mass Confusion (small overhng)
5.9 > Tabby Cat   (Trouble, but Clean)
5.10- > Easy Peasy (Fell last 1/4 of the climb, very crimpy)
5.7 > Strung Out Chica (Burn Route... 4 laps, downclimb on the 3rd)

This burn, caused me to really sweat my butt off and I was panting after the 2nd lap...

....  Thats high quality H2O!

2 scoops Cellmass, 1.5 scoops syntha6 - PWO (shaker bottle)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 25, 2007)

Ummm  I forgot to post this previous WO was @
PRG/Climbing, w/partner Brian 2B, who is a former wrestler
strong gutsy WO oriented climber (nice)

This was a good day/session, BB is actually LJ's Tuesday night partner
but I stole him since she is out of town (nice)

My normal partner people no-showed on me (as usual)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 25, 2007)

Also I forgot to post my run from yesterday morning...
I need to re-scan my map though


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 27, 2007)

*26JL070400 FRI*

RUN

1scoop NOxplode 15min prior to run

RAN 3.2-3.3mile
all pavement, very humid, FAST PACE (for me)
Legs felt strong

(also I was PO'd at something)   


Have another shot at Rainier, but I have to come up w/$$ quick
and I would have to be ready in a week -  

Ill keep posted, but just not sure If I can swing that


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 28, 2007)

Didn't record slight leg WO last night or swim...

Had lessons from a tri-athlete friend of mine in the pooule last night.
Learned a few things about swimming...
*
28JL070710* SAT

Today...

RUN/HIKE

Ran up to the 1760, good pace, strong

2scoops NOxplode 20min prior to run

Hiked the hilltop, back down to the first ridge, back up again
and then stretched the stride 1/2 way down the green belt before starting the return run home...

Return run was leisurly but somewhat fast and easy = (smooth)

looked like this:

Added post run photo to gallery, weighed in 194.5...  putting a few Lbs back on.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 28, 2007)

*26JL071700* THURS
CLIMBING, PRG

had a good static stretching warmup prior to the climb.


Working with some people I dont really know today
Again...  Partner bailed out on me (called in sick)

So it went like this:

5.7 > Strung Out Chica (sailed)
5.8 > Classic Rock (sailed)
5.9- > Mercury Rising (brain was a little slow here, got pumped slightly)
5.9 > Underdog (sailed up, attempted the downclimb but fell just below the crux.  did make it past the overhang)
5.9 > Strange Brew (Fell 90% to the top, bad footing, rushed, cleaned after 30sec hang)
5.9- > My Generation (smoked it)
5.9 > Ministry of love (totally clean, great feet, smoothly smoked)
5.9 > Fist Fight (Total Failure @ the wood slopers 50% up, felt tired prior to the attempt, this one needs a fresh start)

Arms were feeling the tuesday WO...  Have to be careful
resting entire weekend


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 29, 2007)

*29JL070930* SUN

PACK HIKE

Pack 31Lb
Corona De Loma from Warpaint Trailhead...

Sun is out today
Sweat my butt off, blistered heels slightly

I think a little over an hour for 5.1-5.2 miles of hiking about 1000ft elevation
This felt like cake today
I was sweating a lot, but not out of breath or tired muscularly...

Im in better shape than I thought.
This is good w/the big trip looming so close


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 29, 2007)

*29JL071400* SUN

PUSH PR
95x10
135x5
165x3
185x2
205x1 - Head up my butt on all these

HNG PWR C&J
135x2
155x2
175x2 - Head up my ass again!!

DB CRL, SH PRS, TRICEP COMBO
25x10
30x8, 8

It was at this point I realized I didn't eat today - 

DIP
BWx10, 10, 10

LEG ADDUCTER
100x12, 12, 12  (Good stretches on the "6")

DB LATL RAISE
17.5x12, 12, 12


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2007)

Did your trip go through or not?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 29, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Did your trip go through or not?



Still working it -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 30, 2007)

*30JL070430* MON

RUN

Didn't feel like getting out of bed today...
Took two ripped feul caps...

Short run...

2.6miles?  good pace, nothing racey

Quads were tired, really had to concentrate
on kicking out w/hams and calves

I wasnt going to run at all
but I feel guilty if I dont get up...

Every little bit of training counts
I will need all of it on the Glacier


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Still working it -


I hope it goes through for you.  When will you know?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 30, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I hope it goes through for you. When will you know?


 
When I find out, i'll let you know -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 31, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> When I find out, i'll let you know -



OK...  Rainier is on like Donkey Kong! - 
Aug 15-20


*31JL061630 *TUES

Climbing, PRG

5.9 > skating w/disaster (clean, but cold)
5.9 > my generation (cake again)
5.10 > cry baby (completed) but fell 3x in about 3rd increments
5.9 > Underdog (complete) let LJ climb & dwnclmb, I climbed, weighted and downclimbed
5.10 > Marty is pink w/fury (fell/bombed x3, got insight on mistakes)
5.10 > torture chamber (fell weakly off, too crimpy this late)
5.9 > ministry of love (clean, weighted rope at crux = bad feet, re-set cleaned!)
Pumped from hell - 

2scoops syntha6, 2scoops cell mass, PWO


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool! Is it snow covered up there or not during the summer?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 1, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Cool! Is it snow covered up there or not during the summer?


  Oh yeah, Rainier is Glaciated -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 1, 2007)

*01AU071540*  WED


LTF

STEPMILL
18min@6
1min@8
1min@10

Decided I would add incremental time on the stepmill
whenever i was in the gym as supplemental hiking work



INCL BB BNCH
135x12
155x12
175x12, 12

DCLN BB BNCH
165x12
185x12, 12

REV PEC DEC
100x12, 12, 12

SWIM
2length kick
2length frog (breathing)
10length free

Not breathing well or moving well in the water today
swimming was labored, I was frustrated, quit @ 10


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2007)

Stayed up till 2230 helping LJ move...

Way too late to get up and hike or run @ 3

(Bad form Peter)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2007)

*02AU071600* THURS

CLIMBING, PRG

Felt Some DOMs in my hands forearms
so I didn't think I would climb very hard...


5.8 > Quicklinx Climb (warmup, clean slower)
5.9 > Ministry of love (clean, again slow)
5.10 > Torture Chamber  (fell x2, was crimpy, but just dumb footing)
5.9 > Underdog (clean, but had trouble finishing ?!?!?)
5.10- > Big Man on Campus (fell & quit 50% up, gassed)
5.8 > Walking on Marshmallows (clean but crimpy and surprising technical)
5.7 > Strung Out Chica (clean, working leg burn)

DONE

Trained w/new guy/partner liked him, he was cool
Hope to sign him up for more punishment


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2007)

*03AU070330* FRI

Woke up this morning to run/hike, but was totally tapped, an went back to sleep.

Moving LJ again last night till 2300, puts me in bed at 2330.
3hours of sleep is not enough to function...

I slept in, passed out actually, then forgot to set and alarm and was late for work...

This is not a good pattern to be forming so close to blast off for washington.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2007)

*03AU071530* FRI

LTF


PSH PRS
95x8
135x5
165x4
185x2

BENCH (strict!)
135x10
155x10
175x10, 10

FRT SQT & DB LATL RAISE
135x7, 7 -->  LEG PRS MACH (techno) 240x15, 12, 16
17.5x12, 12, 12, 12, 12

PRONE LG CRL (cybex)
150x10, 10, 10


SWIM
2lengths warmup
20 lengths freestyle


After this, I drove up to PRG to get lead certified
ended up climbing a couple routes before the kid showed up to check me in.  result = was very tired


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2007)

*04AU061930* SAT

HIKE (evening)

DID LJs trail...

single lap, lots of speed - pushing lung capacity

Rain and wind came down on us just starting the descent (pretty hard)
Made the trail muddy and rock slick

I almost stepped on a baby rattlesnake (scared the crap out of him, poor little fella)

Good workout, felt the leg presses and limited squats from friday


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2007)

*05AU071000* SUN

Climbing

Queen Creek Canyon, Atlantis

All day, good fun, performance improved


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2007)

*06AU070400* MON

RUN

Super tired this morning - 

Goofed around, got a late start...

Walked almost 1/2 mile before running
Ran out just past RAY...  Decided I didnt wast to be late for work because of a crappy workout..   Came back home

So walked .35mile
ran 1.5mile (?)

whatever


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2007)

*06AU071530* MON

LTF

30min Stepmill @ 8 (aerobic)
10min Stepmill @ 8 (INTVL)
~ w/100oz camelbak for ballast


Naut INCL BNCH MACH (plate loaded)
90x15
110x12
130x12
150x12
180x10 - 

SETD WIDE ROW (icarian)
150x12
180x10
200x10

CBL LATL RAISE
20x15
25x12, 12, 12

ALT DB LATL RAISE
20x12, 12

done


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 7, 2007)

*07AU070417* TUES

RUN

Dont feel like running
got up, have energy, just want to hike
its dark outside, cant hike

I'll do something later before or after PRG
I have not got a call back from any climbers about WO 2nite so
I may end up just getting screwed and hiking instead


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 7, 2007)

*07AU071815* TUES

HIKE, elevation

2 laps nameless trail
36min each trip (up only)

aprox 1600ft of rise total
less than 1.5 hr including the approach

felt good


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 8, 2007)

*08AU071615* WED

STEPMILL
45min @ 7 (aerobic) w/15Lb pack
169 floors = 1690ft ?



INCL CHST PRS MACH (cybex)
90x15
130x12
150x12
190x12

T-bar wide row
90x15
135x12, 12, 12

CBLX LATL Raise
20x20
25x12, 12, 10 ---> 15x10

Did one set of three hang pwr cln & sqt w/95lb = high levels of knee discomfort and fatigue

= Done!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2007)

*09AU070400* THURS

RUN

Knox Loop
3.2mi - 28min'ish

Felt really slow
Stride opened up last mile, still have the common transition problem between hiking and running

nice morning though
had energy, strength, just not smooth


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey MM...you are also in the Phoenix area? We're gonna have to meet up after I get there next year...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey MM...you are also in the Phoenix area? We're gonna have to meet up after I get there next year...



We dont want any more people out here!!!


JK, thats cool...  I dont really know my way around anywhere though...
I only know the parks and how to escape on the weekends


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2007)

*09AU071545*

Climbing PRG  (yay)

5.9 > Tabby Cat  (last foot, wasn't thinking)
5.10 > Glimmer of hope (whew, kicked my butt silly, weighted rope 4x, made it)
5.9 > Fist Fight, Hated it!...  Weighted rope 4x
5.9 > Mass confusion (clean)
5.8 > Jug hug (clean)
5.9 > Dots can B art (tough but clean)
---> 5.7 > End of the line (clean, pumpy)
5.9 > Running Monkey (stemming, nice!)
---> 5.6 > Hobgoblin ~does something? (cake)
5.10 > Children at play (hung once, crimpy)  nice though


This (--->) means; as in my other WOs a superset or compounding routes


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> *09AU071545*
> 
> Climbing PRG  (yay)
> 
> ...



can you get pictures of those? "Tabby Cat" etc?  the names are interesting but


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 12, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> can you get pictures of those? "Tabby Cat" etc?  the names are interesting but



These are routes in the climbing gym...  All they are, are holds and pieces of colored tape on a wall - 

It is part of my training though, so I do log them

Here, it would look like this
http://www.doylestownrockgym.com/images/corner.jpg


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 12, 2007)

*10AU071730* FRI

HIKE

Unamed Trail...
Heavy pack
(I dont know the true elevation or mileage to this trail)

19min up (fast)

Hiked w/John who didn't bring a pack so it went fast...
It was very hot though!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 12, 2007)

*11AU071730*? SAT

Humphries Peak

Heavy Pack...

Hiked from the trailhead @ 8900ft
to 11,400ft..  Had to stop as it was dark

Set up Bivy, in the dark
Right on the trail, rocks, nice...

Didn't sleep worth a crap
as a porcupine woke me up at 0030...
Then falling rocks and wind woke me up at 0240...
Then a dog woke me up at 0345...
And finally another dog and the owners tromped through at 0415...
I tried to shut my eyes for 15min but it didnt work...


*12AU070430* SUN
Got up at 0430, made a meal, broke down camp, and hiked
out the stiffest part of the trail at 0530

Climbed 11,400 to 12,410 and back down to 8900

Climbing to the summit sucked as I wasnt warmed up
and there were 60mph wind gusts and it was freezing
I screwed something up in my right ear, as it is ringing now...
(I hope I dont get an infection  )

Oh, and I broke a boot lace so I had to descend w/a sloppy fitting left boot
and I have a nice blister to show for it
(wont need that on thursday either)


This is the difference between training and the real world -


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> These are routes in the climbing gym...  All they are, are holds and pieces of colored tape on a wall -
> 
> It is part of my training though, so I do log them
> 
> ...



oh, thanks . not what i pictured but some look pretty tough.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 12, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> oh, thanks . not what i pictured but some look pretty tough.



Yeah, you wouldnt be able to see what wrong foot or move or whatever I noted from looking at the route...

Heck, sometimes I cant even repeat the moves right or wrong -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2007)

*14AU071500* TUES

Climbing, PRG

Lots of good routes...
Didn't bring my journal, dont care today...

Ship off for WA tomorrow...

If I fall in a crevasse or something, there may not be any more posts. - 

I have to cook a weeks worth of trail meals now, more after I return
(PICS too)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 15, 2007)

*15AU070632* WED

Nervous...

Dont mind flying...  Just hate the airports


All will be serene once I am at the mountain -


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

Good luck w/ the trip.
looking forward to the pics.
Dunno what I was thinkng...I bought a nice guide book of mtn bike trails thru Colorado...season is waning..and I'm moving when the area gets nice again...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2007)

Rainier summit a success!!!

more pics when I get home...

I am writing this from a kiosk in the seattle marriot


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2007)

Sweet!  Good Job!  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you Jodes...

I am planning a a BBQ when the weather gets cooler (good food!) or I finish my kitchen  
whichever comes first...  (probably the weather  )



I want all of you to come and will B extremely insulted if you losers find other things to do -  


We all need to connect again, its been 2 long since Vegas '06...

Also, if you guys want to train on South Mountain, I can use the exercise!!!  



IE... (drunken) "Miss you babe"
(U2 Pskunk&Pvonne)

If Patrick wasn't such a fag he would try climbing at the rock gym!?!? 
(although, be asured, Pvonne would probably kick his @$$ there too)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2007)

*21AU071615* TUES

Climbing, PRG

Didnt record...  Forgot journal

Climbed hard for just returning


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Thank you Jodes...
> 
> I am planning a a BBQ when the weather gets cooler (good food!) or I finish my kitchen
> whichever comes first...  (probably the weather  )
> ...


Cool!  When will your kitchen be done?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Cool!  When will your kitchen be done?



Never...  HAHA

Im broke after that trip -


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2007)

But it was worth it right?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> But it was worth it right?



Life outlook changing experience...


Something everyone should do


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2007)

the pics were awesome, do you keep a journal (diary type) of trips like that? someday i want to have adventures again. soon i hope.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> the pics were awesome, do you keep a journal (diary type) of trips like that? someday i want to have adventures again. soon i hope.



Adventures are expensive...

I have been working non-stop to pay for that little walk up the hill - 
(worth it though)

The biggest problem in my life right now, is that I need to go back to school,
I wish I could find a grant or loan and quit my job to go full time, but I couldnt afford my mortgage if I did.

I know if I went back to college, I would probably never work full time again.

I HATE...  Absolutely HATE!   Being a slave to the man
That being said, I am going to try to work straight 11's all week so I don't have to go in this weekend -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2007)

*27AU070400* MON

RUN

Short route...






Maybe 20min
Knees been bothering me, I think the run helped flush them out a bit...


Havent run in a while, so I needed this...

I am sick of running in the dark, so I think I am going to try to go WO in the mornings...  I have been losing so much weight, I need to "Pump" back up again...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2007)

*27AU071700*  MON

FS
45x5
95x5
135x5
165x5
185x3
205x1

PP
135x4
155x3
175x2 - 

INCL BNCH MACH (CBX)
150x10
170x10
190x10
210x10

WIDE ROW MACH (CBX)
150x10
170x8
190x8, 8

STD LG CRL (CBX)
150x10, 10, 10


Hmm...   I didn't notice at the time but looks like no one likes the Cybex machines but me -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2007)

*28AU070400* MON

Cloning yesterday

RUN

Short route...





Maybe 20min
Knees been bothering me, I think the run helped flush them out a bit...


Havent run in a while, so I needed this...

I am sick of running in the dark, so I think I am going to try to go WO in the mornings... I have been losing so much weight, I need to "Pump" back up again...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Adventures are expensive...
> 
> I have been working non-stop to pay for that little walk up the hill -
> (worth it though)
> ...



here some hospitals will pay for your college if you contract to work for them, at full pay, for so many years after you complete school. it's a dying mill town area n it's hard to staff schools etc.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 7, 2007)

Monkey Update...

Haven't been at home very much...

Put on some fat...

Latest News...

Did one of the hardest physical challenges I have ever attempted, this weekend...

Grand Canyon "Death March"

Rim-to-Rim-to-Rim...
Over 50 miles...
20,000 feet of elevation...
22hours 35min, non-stop...

my feet are a bit sore.
Took some mental fortitude to complete this, I feel good.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW...

Page four, been a while since I posted...

It is a new year.

Maybe I should start...

News:

Back from the Grand Canyon on New Year (freakin cold)
Slept in my tent on the south rim new years eve (11 degrees F)


Going to Zion this weekend (if the gods take finacial pity on me)
Should be some nice winter hiking and such up there. (in the snow)

I want to post my steady WOs here, but they are pretty boring and repetitive...

Maybe Pskunk can liven up my new year?


So in general...   (BUMP)


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Did one of the hardest physical challenges I have ever attempted, this weekend...
> 
> Grand Canyon "Death March"
> 
> ...




gee wiz!

Did you used to be in the Army Rangers?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Rangers are the Beft...


Well, looks like I'm not going to Zion...

Stuck in the gym another weekend.


----------

